

First Look at the Wikimedia Content Translation tool - unhammer
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2014/07/16/first-look-at-the-content-translation-tool/

======
unhammer
according to
[https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viquip%C3%A8dia:La_taverna/Nov...](https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viquip%C3%A8dia:La_taverna/Novetats#ContentTranslation_s.27estrena_oferint_traducci.C3.B3_d.27articles_de_castell.C3.A0_a_catal.C3.A0)
it uses (the FOSS RBMT system)
[http://www.apertium.org/](http://www.apertium.org/) for Catalan-Spanish :)

